# golden in ohio



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

just saw this on petfinder, unable to post here (computer illiterate) charlie ia a young male pure golden at adams county dog pound, west union, ohio. apparently his hold time was up 3-13-09. 42.00 to adopt. if anyone can post picture i would appreciate it and so would charlie if it is not to late. i did just email pound to see what can be done to keep him alive for a few more days.


----------



## GrafixMuse (Dec 28, 2008)

Here is Charlie's link on Petfinder: http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13264622

















*More About Hold Charlie*

3/13 Hold time is up on Charlie the purebred golden retriever. His adoption fee is $42 and he MUST be altered within 30 days. 
This pet is up to date with routine shots. 



Adams County Dog Pound
West Union, OH
937-544-2431


----------



## GrafixMuse (Dec 28, 2008)

I wonder if "hold time" is the time the shelter holds Charlie to see if his owner will claim him before allowing others to adopt him. Please let us know what the shelter says. 

I am sure local Golden rescues would be willing to swoop in and rescue him:
http://www.grca-nrc.org/Localrescues-Ohio.htm Can someone contact them? I am out the door on my way to work and won't be able to log on again until lunchtime.
--
Rachel


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Hold time usually means that they are now available for adoption/rescue/euthanized

Mary from For sacred hearts works with Adams County to get dogs in rescue,
I'll see what I can find out from her


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

charlie is going to rescue. yeah


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

Yaaaay Charlie!


----------



## GrafixMuse (Dec 28, 2008)

sophie said:


> charlie is going to rescue. yeah


Great news!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank God*

Thank God!

You're sure Charlie is going to rescue-do you know which one?

*LOOKS LIKE MORE THAN ONE GOLDEN RET. THERE from the picture??*


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

How many goldens were in the pen with him. It looked like there was more than him, based on the tail on the left.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

How can any shelter euthanize a fullblooded beautiful golden with no issues?
I'd think they would be a sure thing to be adopted.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Please*

Please look at Adams County Pound in West Union OH site.

I feel SO SORRY for any animals there-they don't stand a chance.

I'm looking to see if there are any other Golden Retrievers there.

There is a beautiful young Flat coated ret. and also and English setter
and Red, A Golden Mix-feel very sorry for him-he doesn't look like a purebred so his chances are not good at all.

*Here's the Flat Coat Ret.he is altered.
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13266250*This pet is up to date with routine shots. 
Adams County Dog Pound 
West Union, OH 
937-544-2431 
mailto:adamsctydog[email protected]?subject=Petfinder.com Pet Inquiry: Beale PFId#13266250
http://www.petfinder.com/shelterSearch/shelterSearch.cgi?shelterid=OH505
MORE ABOUT BEALE
3/15 My tub is my safe place. I can lay in here and feel safe and warm. I try to stay in here as much as I can. I don't like it in the kennels, they are scarey for a young dog like me. I hope my family comes to get me. They must be missing me by now? I was so happy playing in the yard and breathing the fresh air. How did I get here? I heard someone say I have been here to long. That must mean I am going home soon. How can you end this senseless killing of innocent animals? spay and neuter your dog!!! Irresponsible owners are accountable for the death of thousands of dogs every day. The Humane Society of Adams County can offer low cost spay/neuter through one of our clinics held here in the county each month. Contact them at 937-587-2727. Be a responsible pet owner please.

*Can someone email them and ask if there is more than one Golden Ret there.
They just ignore my emails. Thanks!
__________________*
*[email protected]*


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Karen you are an angel. It is just so sad. Those poor pups.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*More from adams that have no chance*

*Look at poor Copper, Golden Mix:*

*http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13135830*

*Poor Taq Retriever Mix
http://www.petfinder.com*/*petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13266044*

*Here is POOR RED-RETRIEVER FIX-doesn't stand a chance.
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13266293*
*Can someone email them and ask if there is more than one Golden Ret there.
They just ignore my emails. Thanks!*


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

This must be whose rump and tail I saw. I wish I could save her.....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gorgeous*

She is gorgeous

Think her Name is Betsy

Betsy 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13266209

Collie [Mix]
Large Young Female Dog 
Adams County Dog Pound, West Union, OH 
More About BetsyThis pet is up to date with routine shots. 
Adams County Dog Pound 
West Union, OH 
937-544-2431 
Email Adams County Dog Pound 
Adams County Dog Pound 


*3/15 Cute is not good enough for this adorable, fuzzy, black muzzled girl. And she is very social with dogs and people. Only about 6 months old, this pup found herself inside a damp, dark dog pound. Life isn't good here; the people give out lots of love and praise, the food isn't all that bad, but the floors are wet and cold. Kuranda beds are shared if the dogs are lucky to find a spot, but many sleep on the floor. How sad and even sadder when the day comes that some must be put to sleep. Is this the dogs fault? nope...it is yours. How can you end this senseless killing of innocent animals? spay and neuter your dog!!! Irresponsible owners are accountable for the death of thousands of dogs every day. The Humane Society of Adams County can offer low cost spay/neuter through one of our clinics held here in the county each month. Contact them at 937-587-2727. Be a responsible pet owner please. *


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping for ALL OF THE DOGS at Adams County Dog POund in West Union, OH

If anyone has a chance please email some rescues for the dogs there!!

*It is a very SAD place to be, they had no heat for a LONG TIME this winter!*

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/OH505.html


----------

